# Little purple flowers



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I have these little purple flowers in my lawn and am having a hell of a time getting rid of them. I'm at the point of just using round up on the entire lawn and starting over. Anyone know what I need to get rid of them????? Sorry I dont know the proper name of the plant.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Creeping Charlie possibly ?? Google search will give you a photo and chemical solutions.

L & O


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes! Creepy Chucks. Thanks hitting google right now.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I gave up on trying to get rid of those. Now I let them and the dandelions grow. It adds more color to the lawn.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

petronius said:


> I gave up on trying to get rid of those. Now I let them and the dandelions grow. It adds more color to the lawn.


I know, i'm almost to that point.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like violets to me. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Wait till fall to spray them.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

You MUST use a sticker with your spray, there are no magical plants that are completely resistant. Their ''slick / waxy'' surface allows liquid to run off quickly and not be absorbed into the leaf of the plant!


----------

